# MS-13 declaring war on US?



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Police have arrested the East Coast Kingpin for MS-13 and now instructions have gone out to gang members to kill a cop. I can imagine street warfare breaking out, at least in the big cities.

Alleged MS-13 Leader Faces Murder And Drug Trafficking Charges
Alleged MS-13 Leader Miguel Angel Corea Diaz Arrested « CBS New York

MS-13 directs members to 'take out a cop' in NY
MS-13 directs members to 'take out a cop' in NY | Fox News


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Where's Mack Bolan when you need him...?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> Where's Mack Bolan when you need him...?


Blast from the past.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Easiest thing, strip them down, check for 13 tats, if present, execute on the spot, let them rot in place.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Or we start treating 'em as wild, dangerous game. Go down to the sporting goods store and buy a "13" tag this year rather than deer, elk, or turkey. Happy huntin'...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> Or we start treating 'em as wild, dangerous game. Go down to the sporting goods store and buy a "13" tag this year rather than deer, elk, or turkey. Happy huntin'...


Declare it open season on the illegal bastards.

A bounty for each dick turned into fish and game weighing stations, no limit ticket, get the breeders also.

We got them here in the big city which is a sanctuary city, they are causing problems there.

With the demonrats running the city/state they are running amuck.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Hang'em from the bridge over passes. So everyone gets the message.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Easiest thing, strip them down, check for 13 tats, if present, execute on the spot, let them rot in place.





StratMaster said:


> Or we start treating 'em as wild, dangerous game. Go down to the sporting goods store and buy a "13" tag this year rather than deer, elk, or turkey. Happy huntin'...





SOCOM42 said:


> Declare it open season on the illegal bastards.
> 
> A bounty for each dick turned into fish and game weighing stations, no limit ticket, get the breeders also.
> 
> ...





Chipper said:


> Hang'em from the bridge over passes. So everyone gets the message.


Yes, Yes, Yes and Yes.

These bastards need eliminated quickly and painfully. Every last one of them.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Would not be good to call in the military..supposedly its full of Trump haters too. Thanks Obummer.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Put a bounty on them. Dead. We really do not want them alive.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> Would not be good to call in the military..supposedly its full of Trump haters too. Thanks Obummer.


I am relishing the warm and fuzzy feelings we'll have taking back our neighborhoods _ourselves_ anyway... I'm off to get my #13 turkey tag!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Would not be good to call in the military..supposedly its full of Trump haters too. Thanks Obummer.


Yeah, especially the USAF and the Pentagram. I spelled it appropriately.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

At the very least this will bolster what Trump is saying about dangerous illegals and more people will support shutting the borders. Although I don't want to see any cops lose their life for that to happen.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

I still have my terrorist hunting license, with no expiration date.
Does that count?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Eventually these bad MS13 people are going to hit the wrong person.
I remember reading about Fallujah in Iraq, where a Marine was captured. The Marine Colonel in charge was given permission to essentially unleash the Marines to get him back. When the Marines came in, everyone was gone. I guess, when ROE, or even rule of law is put aside, the enemy gets real nervous real quick.
We need that here, as some thugs have no worries about people here due to rule of law


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Easiest thing, strip them down, check for 13 tats, if present, execute on the spot, let them rot in place.


I like it! They do not fear our law as it is currently implemented. To them prison is part of doing business. You ain't rehabilitating and why pay for a cot and three squares for the rest of their life. Bang, Flop, Next!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

preppermyA said:


> I still have my terrorist hunting license, with no expiration date.
> Does that count?


Only if you pay for your own ammo this time around.

Might need a "go fund me page" for all that trash.

Half hour drive for me to their local nest, but to old to run around, would rather be in a power driven turret.:devil:

A friend now passed, during the Korean war was a tank commander,

he used the Pershing's 90 MM main gun with HE to snipe ****** at about 1,500 yards away when they were hull down on the MLR


----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

In the words of General Stonewall Jackson, "Kill them Sir, kill every last one of them"!


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> Only if you pay for your own ammo this time around.
> 
> Might need a "go fund me page" for all that trash.
> 
> ...


You might have to pull a couple of RPGs from your stockpile if it comes to a head.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

with the border getting sealed tighter and all kinds of FED biz interference from ICE, ATF, FBI, Border Patrol ect ect - the M13 types are bound to start getting more serious about fighting back ....

they aren't just going to roll over - they not only need to stay in biz for the current $$$$ flow - but they are hearing the same BS from the DNC Pelosi gang - Trump is temporary - the border will be wide open again soon - no Wall - no more vicious ICE - it'll be biz as usual again real soon ....


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

MS-13 (Mara Salvatrucha 13) only has about 13,000 members globally. They started in Central America and spread North into Mexico and unfortunately here. The 13 comes from the 13th letter of the alphabet "M". This is because they have declared loyalty to the Mexican Mafia. The Mexican Mafia is a group of Latino prisoners in the American prison system that call the shots from inside. The mafia is referred to as "La Eme" or "The M". Another gang, mostly Mexican) "Surenos 13" declares allegiance to the Mexican Mafia as well and have significantly more members. 

MS 13 members like to carry machetes and often have facial tattoos. Surenos are less obvious. The common tattoos are of a hand. The hand represents the Mexican Mafia. The tattoo is often called El Mano, or "the hand". You will also see three dots in a triangle on members of many Mexican gang members. This means my crazy life or "Mi Vida Loca." They also use the Aztec numeric system in their tats. Most common is two bars and three dots. The bars each have a value of 5 the dots one. Hence "13". I have seen praying hand tattoos on members of both gangs with "Madre, Pardoneme" or Mother, forgive me. 

Some figurines and images associated with drug runners/Cartel members and gang members are "Santa Muerte" The saint of death. A skeleton with a sickle. The different colors on the robe represent different requests from the saint. Prosperity, health, protection etc.. You will often see Our Lady of Guadalupe. The virgin Mary with a halo surrounding her. It's common in many normal hispanic homes but used for protection by the gang bangers. My personal favorite was Jesus Malverde or "The Cholo" (Gangster) A little figurine of a mustachioed man in a white suit and hat. If you see several of these in a shrine or a home each one denotes a successful drug run or coyote run into our beloved United States.

Always good to remember that seeing a 13 on a tattoo doesnt make the owner MS-13, But it does make him piece of human filth. Knowledge is power.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

csi-tech said:


> MS-13 (Mara Salvatrucha 13) only has about 13,000 members globally. They started in Central America and spread North into Mexico and unfortunately here. The 13 comes from the 13th letter of the alphabet "M". This is because they have declared loyalty to the Mexican Mafia. The Mexican Mafia is a group of Latino prisoners in the American prison system that call the shots from inside. The mafia is referred to as "La Eme" or "The M". Another gang, mostly Mexican) "Surenos 13" declares allegiance to the Mexican Mafia as well and have significantly more members.
> 
> MS 13 members like to carry machetes and often have facial tattoos. Surenos are less obvious. The common tattoos are of a hand. The hand represents the Mexican Mafia. The tattoo is often called El Mano, or "the hand". You will also see three dots in a triangle on members of many Mexican gang members. This means my crazy life or *"Mi Vida Loca."* They also use the Aztec numeric system in their tats. Most common is two bars and three dots. The bars each have a value of 5 the dots one. Hence "13". I have seen praying hand tattoos on members of both gangs with "Madre, Pardoneme" or Mother, forgive me.
> S


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

10k for every ms-13 member you kill...see what’s up then huh?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

MS-13 is generally considered the most violent of the Hispanic gangs but....If you're going to go after them you may as well include Vatos Locos, Surenos, Insane Ashland City Vikings, Latin Kings, brown pride and many others. If we are talking about illegal immigrants permeating gangs what about Haitian gangs like Zoe Pound? Those guys make MS-13 look like girl scouts? The Sinoloa, Los Zetas and New Breed cartels are barbecuing American Hispanics in tires and chopping off their feet. They have even threatened American LEOs on I-10 by buying billboards reading: "Plata O Plomo". Accept bribes or get shot. (Silver or lead)

The United States is under siege from every border and from every direction. I carry a pistol and a spare mag everywhere I go. You should too. Everywhere. Yesterday we had a naked man kill 4 people in a Waffle House 45 minutes from my front door in Antioch with an AR-15. I hate Waffle House because as a supporter of the 2A and the right to self defense they hate me, but still. I feel under-gunned when I leave home now. I carry a 9mm and 26 rounds for crying out loud. Maybe I need a Krink or an AR "pistol"?


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

csi-tech said:


> MS-13 is generally considered the most violent of the Hispanic gangs but....If you're going to go after them you may as well include Vatos Locos, Surenos, Insane Ashland City Vikings, Latin Kings, brown pride and many others. If we are talking about illegal immigrants permeating gangs what about Haitian gangs like Zoe Pound? Those guys make MS-13 look like girl scouts? The Sinoloa, Los Zetas and New Breed cartels are barbecuing American Hispanics in tires and chopping off their feet. They have even threatened American LEOs on I-10 by buying billboards reading: "Plata O Plomo". Accept bribes or get shot. (Silver or lead)
> 
> The United States is under siege from every border and from every direction. I carry a pistol and a spare mag everywhere I go. You should too. Everywhere. Yesterday we had a naked man kill 4 people in a Waffle House 45 minutes from my front door in Antioch with an AR-15. I hate Waffle House because as a supporter of the 2A and the right to self defense they hate me, but still. I feel under-gunned when I leave home now. I carry a 9mm and 26 rounds for crying out loud. Maybe I need a Krink or an AR "pistol"?


Or at least a "trunk gun."


----------

